# Connector Issue- USA Spec adapter



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

I tried installing my USA Spec adapter on my 04 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon audio. It seems that my connector (12 pin, white) won't fit into the back of the head unit.
There is a small piece of plastic on the USA Spec connector that should slide into the slot in the head unit, but it seems to be on the wrong side of the connector. I know the connector can only go in one way and this small piece of plastic is the only thing stopping the connector from going in.
Anyone else have this issue or am I overlooking something small but important? (It wouldn't be the first time) Car is stock and never had a CD changer that I know of


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Connector Issue- USA Spec adapter (Blau Twagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blau Twagen* »_I tried installing my USA Spec adapter on my 04 Jetta Wagon with Monsoon audio. It seems that my connector (12 pin, white) won't fit into the back of the head unit.
There is a small piece of plastic on the USA Spec connector that should slide into the slot in the head unit, but it seems to be on the wrong side of the connector. I know the connector can only go in one way and this small piece of plastic is the only thing stopping the connector from going in.
Anyone else have this issue or am I overlooking something small but important? (It wouldn't be the first time) Car is stock and never had a CD changer that I know of

Hello,
Is there another connector almost identical next to it, but a BLUE one? If so, this has to be disconnected and that's where it will plug in. This BLUE factory connector is for factory Satellite radio (pre-wiring if not equipped).


----------



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Connector Issue- USA Spec adapter ([email protected])*

There is a blue connector, but it has all of the factory wiring coming out of it. Also, I bought my car used and whoever had it before me kept the radio code card, so I don't know the radio code. If I unplug to experiment with connectors, will I have a radio?
If I unplug this blue connector, does it plug back in where I THINK the adapter connector should go in? (just to the right of it, looking straight on at the back of the HU) 
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Connector Issue- USA Spec adapter (Blau Twagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blau Twagen* »_There is a blue connector, but it has all of the factory wiring coming out of it. Also, I bought my car used and whoever had it before me kept the radio code card, so I don't know the radio code. If I unplug to experiment with connectors, will I have a radio?
If I unplug this blue connector, does it plug back in where I THINK the adapter connector should go in? (just to the right of it, looking straight on at the back of the HU) 
Thanks!

If you disconnect the BLUE connector only, you shouldn't have to enter the code for your radio because the bigger quadlock connector provides the power to the radio. That BLUE connector is pre-wiring for a CD-changer and/or Satellite radio in newer vehicles, so it can be left disconnected. The white connector from your integration kit must plug into this same exact location to be recognized by the radio as a CD-changer.


----------



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Connector Issue- USA Spec adapter ([email protected])*

I called Crutchfield this morning and they helped me see what I was doing wrong. I didn't realize that the blue connector was THE prewire for the factory disc changer and that you had to remove it to plug in the USA Spec connector. The instructions were slightly vague in that regard (i.e. "if you have the factory CD changer, unplug it") 
To the point, I now have Ipod sound in my car!


----------



## Mobiuslogic8654 (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG this totally solved my problem.
So... what does the second input do?


----------

